# Architects full role



## jazzwillie (May 15, 2015)

I've worked with architects who are an absolute delight to work with. Open to suggestion, from those who have experience in the installation, and also willing to explain to those who may not have the big picture in mind outside of their scope of work. 

I have also worked with more than my share who feel that what they put in the plans and specifications is gospel and is the end all answer regardless of reason. Its these architects combined with greedy GCs who hire an entire site of lowball incompetent subcontractors, that really drained the tiny profitability of most contracts we had when the recession was at its peak.

Then there are some of the architects who seem to do a great deal of government work, that put together what has the initial appearance, to the uninitiated, of a complete set of blueprints and specifications, and COMPLETELY expect you to make up for their short falls. Somehow I am now expected to become an engineer, or expected to pay for the engineering of things completely out of my scope of work. Hey government! If you want to save a little money, to the tune of billions in change orders on your projects, you should just invest a little more on the design team.


----------

